# Linear power amps worth looking at - WOW!!!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Linear Power 2202 IQ 
Linear Power 2202 IQ Old School Nice Sq Amp Purple Nice 780687302429 | eBay


LINEAR POWER 2.2HV FULLY MODDED BY TIPS
Linear Power 2 2HV Fully Modded by Tips 600WRMS 2CH Sq Amp Ultra RARE Nice 699440980012 | eBay


Linear Power DPS500 
Linear Power DPS500 RARE Old School DPS 500 Sq Amp Nice 780687302429 | eBay


Linear Power 5002 Vintage TO3 Amp Juggernut
Linear Power 5002 Vintage TO3 Amp Juggernut | eBay


----------



## DfenceSpecialist (Feb 6, 2012)

DIYMA said:


> Linear Power 2202 IQ
> Linear Power 2202 IQ Old School Nice Sq Amp Purple Nice 780687302429 | eBay
> 
> 
> ...


I notice the seller upped the price on the 2.2

$1000 is a bit steep IMO.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They all are too steep. Recently all the lp's came out on feebay, i guess all the owners want to try the new ones.


----------



## DfenceSpecialist (Feb 6, 2012)

True. I did manage a modded titanium blue 2202IQ for $265 shipped on FeeBay a few months back. Kind of a slap in the face from the modded 1752 I got from Ray. It stung to pay $450 for that... then see the 2202 for $265. Although I don't think the seller knew it was modded. I DID snag the original Blues 12" ISO kit that came up on FeeBay a few months ago. I didn't care that it was $350. Those are rare gems IMO.


----------

